# where to store bac water?



## Klutch (Mar 21, 2011)

do you have to keep bac water refriderated?


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 21, 2011)

It does not matter. I prefer to refridge it after opening. Just my 2 cents


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2011)

Under your pillow.... check on it 2-4 times a night to make sure its still there



-T


----------



## Klutch (Mar 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Under your pillow.... check on it 2-4 times a night to make sure its still there
> 
> 
> 
> -T


 
the tooth fairy might steal it then...


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 22, 2011)

If it's got a rubber stopper then wherever u feel like. I have no problem keeping it in a drawer


----------

